# Spectator Stand, Horse Racing, A38, Devon



## Scrub2000 (Dec 13, 2008)

Seen this for years from the A38 traveling between Plymouth and Exeter and I think I've seen a report on one of the popular Urbex sites.
Anyhow, had a day to explore stuff with my Analogue....sorry Film SLR which I dug out of the attic. 

Not much info on this, bar there is on occasion some live race event. This stand of course is no longer used since its a bit of a death trap and is well overgrown. There are also no seats.

On with thow pics:










































Working, outside sinks....










Cheers!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 13, 2008)

That's great, Scrub. Yes, I've seen this from the road too...haven't been that way for a while but I've had the occassional coach journey to Plymouth. Superb photos, btw.


----------



## Scotty (Dec 13, 2008)

nice

did you go up top?


----------



## Scrub2000 (Dec 13, 2008)

Would of got up top dude but ladder had rusted completly away...so climbing kit required...and a bit of courage, wooden floor


----------



## krela (Dec 13, 2008)

It was for point to point events, which are increasingly rare to find these days (I used to do it quite a bit as a teenager).


----------



## jhluxton (Dec 14, 2008)

Apparently whilst there are still point to point meetings at Buckfastleigh - until 1960s it was a fully functional race course.

Years ago after repeatedly passing it on regular visits to the areaI decided to Google it and a picture of a badge for a meeting popped up. Having just googled again the following thread was returned which gives reasons for the closure.

http://www.nlpl.co.uk/forum/gforum.cgi?do=post_view_printable;post=33060;guest=3041215

The BBC web site does one better with horses running past the grand stand plus features some other abandoned race courses!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/spl/...ecourse_of_the_past_and_the_future/html/2.stm

Last meeting 27 August 1960

John


----------



## Scrub2000 (Dec 14, 2008)

Cheers for the replies and brill bit of research there Jhluxton!

Nice one!


----------



## Random (Dec 16, 2008)

If you sprinkle when you tinkle
please be sweet and wipe the seat!


----------

